# Introducing Paige



## sunshinegrl (Nov 1, 2008)

This is Paige in her new outfits and Cosmo cover




























The last picture is actually upside down  Oops!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sunshine, Paige looks great! How do you like the cover? Is the tri-fold awkward?


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh, how pretty. Thank you for posting.

Yes, how does the tri-fold work? Report on that when you have used it, Please.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

VERY pretty!


----------



## sunshinegrl (Nov 1, 2008)

The first picture has the two "wings" folded back.  TO hold it this way is a little thicker.  I personally fold back the right wing and hold it like a book, especially when riding the subway because you don't want to tempt anyone.  The leather is really great quality.  I love it!


----------

